# Need Advice. New start.



## Tauseef (28 Dec 2014)

Hi All,

Looking for some advice Please. I have an approx budget of about a £1000 and i need everything from an Aquarium to the smallest accessory. So far after doing at least 2months research i have managed to compile a list of things that i think may suffice.

The aim is to obviously enjoy the experience of creating and maintaining a beautiful piece of art. I understand that there may be hurdles in the way but am willing to put my effort into it.

So in order to have a good time i thought i ask you lovely, experienced people of what you think of my following shopping list? Any information/advice will be greatly appreciated.

So here goes:

*Aquarium:*

900mm long x 450mm high x 500mm wide braceless aquarium.
All 10mm Glass Pilkington's Glass
Optiwhite glass front and two sides
Clear Silicon
Cerium polished edges (Super gloss finish to edges) *price £160 inc Del*

*External filter:*

All Pond Solutions Aquarium External FIlter 2000 L/H + 9W UV *price £90*

Reason for 2000 L/H is because i am opting for a Co2 Reactor and from reading the threads i believe the flow tends to struggle with the reactor. So the more the merrier in my opinion. Love to hear your opinion on this.

*Co2:*

FE 2kg- 5kg with all the bells and whistles. I will have a chat with Co2 art and see what they suggest but input will be appreciated. *Price not sure yet*

*Lighting:*

All Pond Solutions
T5 Aquarium Light (4 bulbs) 90cm
Power: 156W (4 X 39W)
Tubes supplied:  2 x Growth red, 2 x 10k white (Tropical) *Price £170*

*Substrate:*

ADA Substartes ( Amazonia) 2 types *Price around £100*
2 x 9kg bags of Aquasoil
2 x 2kg bags of Powersand special

*Plants of choice:
*
Ammania Bonsai; 
Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'
Ranunculus Inundatus
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Eleocharis sp. mini
Ludwigia Arcuata
Hemianthus callitrichoides

Iwagumi style is my favourite, so i might be going down that route. I understand that i need to plant heavy so at the moment i have no idea on how many pots of what i need. 
*
Other bits include:*

Hydor external heater 300W + Hydor Digital Heater Thermostat*.* *price £100 for both approx*
Co2 Reactor not sure yet ( recommendations )
Lilly pipes ( recommendations )
Timer switches  ( good quality/ recommendations )
Test kits (any recommendations )
A drop checker (recommendations)
Tools (recommendations)

The reason i have chosen the above is because of what people have said in the forums and i believe this stuff will help me on my journey to creating something special. I am in no rush but i know the January sales are here and i believe i may be able to get some stuff on discounted prices. Worth trying!

Please advice if I am missing something or should replace something. Anything will be appreciated.

Many Thanks for the patience in reading. Looking forward to your thoughts.

Kind regards

Tauseef


----------



## Sk3lly (28 Dec 2014)

You'll want some hard scape materials for an iwagumi  lol. In my opinion you can't beat the 31/2 hour drive down to thegreenmachine in Wrexham to hand pick your hard scape and get great advice from the guys in store.

All the major things looks like you've got covered already. In my opinion the bits you've asked for recommendations on don't matter if they are cheap eBay or pricy ADA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry (28 Dec 2014)

With regards to your filter, if you can afford something better, do so. While they APS filters do the job, the plastics they use are really quite flimsy. A good quality filter will last you a long time, and seeing as though it is one of the most important elements in the aquarium, it's worth buying something of high quality.


----------



## Tauseef (28 Dec 2014)

Sk3lly said:


> You'll want some hard scape materials for an iwagumi  lol. In my opinion you can't beat the 31/2 hour drive down to thegreenmachine in Wrexham to hand pick your hard scape and get great advice from the guys in store.
> 
> All the major things looks like you've got covered already. In my opinion the bits you've asked for recommendations on don't matter if they are cheap eBay or pricy ADA
> 
> ...


Thanks Sk3lly.

I kind of have an idea about the hard scape. I am a big fan of the fossilised wood and the seiryu stone. just need to make a choice. You are right about the drive to TGM. i will give them a call first before i make a move.

My other concern or shall we say confusion is do i go with the reactor or diffuser? I like the fact where the reactor dissolves most of the co2 in the aquarium but has the tendency to leak after reading some threads and the diffusor is a no brainer where it can just sit inside the tank and do its thing. I suppose i could buy both of them and see what works best. The diffusors are not expensive and i think they generally come with the co2 kits anyway.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tauseef (28 Dec 2014)

Henry said:


> With regards to your filter, if you can afford something better, do so. While they APS filters do the job, the plastics they use are really quite flimsy. A good quality filter will last you a long time, and seeing as though it is one of the most important elements in the aquarium, it's worth buying something of high quality.



Thanks Henry

Any advice on what to get? Keeping in mind the flow rate if i go with the Reactor.


----------



## Sk3lly (29 Dec 2014)

I like the eheim filters.

Well the reactor was great for me. Less co2 needed to reach my goals and no visible co2 bubbles in the tank. Just it was pretty noisy for me. I've gone back to using my expensive ADA diffuser, although the cheaper ones work just fine


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

Sk3lly said:


> I like the eheim filters.
> 
> Well the reactor was great for me. Less co2 needed to reach my goals and no visible co2 bubbles in the tank. Just it was pretty noisy for me. I've gone back to using my expensive ADA diffuser, although the cheaper ones work just fine
> 
> ...



Thanks Sk3lly,

So far i have managed to find 3 Eheim filters that i think i can manage. These things are expensive WOW!


*Eheim Professional 3 350T Filter - 2173*
Robust 210 Watt Heating element
For Aquariums: 180-350 Litres
Throughput: 1050 l/h
Capacity 4,5 + 0,5 (Prefilter)
16 Watt
1,8 Max Head


*Eheim Professional 3e 350 Filter - 2074*
For Tank litre: 350 ltr 
Pump Output: 1500 ltr 
Delivery Head: 2.2m 
Power Consumption: 10-35 w 
Filter Volume: 4.5l (0,5) Prefilter*
*

*Eheim Professional 3 600 Filter - 2075*
For Tank litre: 600 ltr 
Pump Output: 1250 ltr 
Canister Volume: 9.2 ltr 
Delivery Head: 1.8m 
Filter Volume: 6 ltr + 0.5 (pre-filter) 
Power Consumption: 16 w

The price range for all 3 is there and there abouts. The only plus point is that the 350T comes with a built in Heater which will stop me adding more electrical equipment to the set up. The minus is that the flow is only 1050l/h and if i go with the reactor, this may bring the pressure down even further. Then again if i buy a diffusor then i do not have a problem.

Sometime Choices are a pain in the back side. lol

Anyways Thanks for the input


----------



## eduard (29 Dec 2014)

Hi,I've got APS 2000 on my 110l (60cm) tank.co2 via reactor and I need to run wavemaker as well.


----------



## foxfish (29 Dec 2014)

I would initially start with an inline atomiser & a full length spray bar, you can change around in the future but by starting with a fail safe method might help you in the long run!
Look out for wattage ratings with power filters as low watts can mean heavy flow loss when you add restrictions... no doubt a big powerful filter is a fantastic asset.
Buy a PH pen, you will need it.


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

eduard said:


> Hi,I've got APS 2000 on my 110l (60cm) tank.co2 via reactor and I need to run wavemaker as well.



Hi Eduard,

Wow. Below are the specs for the 2000 APS




 Model: 2000EF+


 Flow Rate: 2000 Litres per Hour


 Water Volume: 20 Litres (Approx)


 Hose size: 25mm Outside diameter, 18mm Inside diameter


 Hose length 1.8 Metres


 Height max: 2 Metres


 Voltage: 220-240v


 Power: 55w


 UV power: 9w

Surprising to know that the flow struggles even with 55w of power. Thanks for the info


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

foxfish said:


> I would initially start with an inline atomiser & a full length spray bar, you can change around in the future but by starting with a fail safe method might help you in the long run!
> Look out for wattage ratings with power filters as low watts can mean heavy flow loss when you add restrictions... no doubt a big powerful filter is a fantastic asset.
> Buy a PH pen, you will need it.



Hi Foxfish,

Many Thanks for the reply.

I guess you are right. Instead of complicating things i should keep it all simple. so i guess i can go with an APS filter as its has more power then the enheim filters have and use the inline atomiser. This only means that i will have to purchase the external heater and thermostat which is fine i suppose.

Many Thanks


----------



## foxfish (29 Dec 2014)

Difficult decision to be honest as a good quality external is an expensive investment!
I suggest you study the form before making an order ... Eheim is a good make with a very well proven history & a built in heater is a nice thing to have!
Adding anything in line will complicate things & reduce flow but that is also a good method.


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

Understood. I will sleep on it and think what will be the best way. I suppose i could always add a powerhead to get things moving. The aim is to get maximum distribution of Co2. Also thanks on the advice for the PH pen. That can defo come in handy.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Julian (29 Dec 2014)

I have an APS filter and wasn't very impressed with it, flow was no where near what it stated. Any of those 3 Eheim will do the job, buy what you can afford. At least you won't have to buy a separate heater. I second the idea that you should run a spray bar before you buy a lilly pipe as in my experience lilly's aren't as efficient.

Only thing that comes into my mind when looking at your list is the lights, which is where a lot of people get it wrong when they first start. No doubt the pictures that inspired you to take up this hobby were lit with lights more powerful than the sun - keep in mind they aren't maintained with this much light, it's just to get a better picture. I'm not saying your lights are too much, they might well be fine, but I'd go over this area again to make sure as the consequences of too much light is often the reason people give up.


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the advice Julian.

Enhiem filter it is and 350T is perfect which includes the heater.

The reason I went with these lights because they come with the option of running 2 tubes instead of all four all the time. This way I can alter the strength. Also the price came into play as well.

Are there any that you can suggest?

Many Thanks


----------



## Julian (29 Dec 2014)

Tauseef said:


> Thanks for the advice Julian.
> 
> Enhiem filter it is and 350T is perfect which includes the heater.
> 
> ...


I can only recommend TMC LEDs. They are pricey, but you get what you pay for. 

Given that you can switch 2 off if needed, I think your lights will be fine.


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

Thanks Julian. 

Just been reading up on lighting
And so far I have worked out that 2 tubes should be sufficient if I go down the T5 route. The cost of electric is a factor that needs to be considered. 

Regarding LEDs I see that there are many in the market but what I cannot find is which one will be best for my 90 cm tank. They are pricey and my budget is already running out. 

Can you please point me to the right type of Led set that will work for my aquarium?

Many Thanks


----------



## foxfish (29 Dec 2014)

2 x T5 will be perfect, LEDs are very nice but certainly not essential.


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

Thanks fox fish.  Understood.


----------



## kirk (29 Dec 2014)

I'd definitely go ehiem they go on and on and the bits are available. You can always use a korilina to up your flow as I do, a second hand is also a good option from a good source ie someone on here I think had 3 forsale. All our tanks run ehiem all second hand our 2215 is 3rd hand getting on now but I can't fault it.


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

Hi Kirk

Do mean a Koralia? If yes then are you talking about the wave maker or circulation pump.

Thanks


----------



## foxfish (29 Dec 2014)

I am sure Kirk does mean that.
Kirk is also right about adding a powerhead to increase flow & I would guess 99% of folk have done just that at one time or another.
However it would be much nicer to have adequate flow to start with.


----------



## kirk (29 Dec 2014)

Hello yes one of these, I use ours to skim and force the flow down a bit. 


   handy if you can't get the distribution quite right, even if you flow is good. If you go for a spraybar you probably wont need one, I struggle with the lilly.


----------



## Tauseef (29 Dec 2014)

Many thanks guys. I see my list is building up bit by bit. Hopefully i can accommodate all of this within my budget.  

Many Thanks.


----------



## kirk (29 Dec 2014)

Yes good look, a grand don't go far on any hobby. Keep us posted.


----------



## Henry (30 Dec 2014)

Have you considered the Fluval FX5 or 6? They're in a similar price range to the Eheims you mentioned, but will give you a LOT of flow output for your money.


----------



## Tauseef (30 Dec 2014)

Hi Henry

No I have not considered the Fluvel filters. One thing nice about the ehiem is that some of them come with the heaters built in. 

I will look at the fluvel range as I have a budget of about £250.

Thanks


----------



## alex.mooring (30 Dec 2014)

Hi, regards to the APS external filter the hose diameter is larger then is needed for the 300w hydor heater so you would have to reduce the hose diameter which then restricts an already lacking filter. You need 16/22mm hose


----------



## Tauseef (30 Dec 2014)

Hi Alex 

I think I have my mind up on not going with the Aps filter.

I have a dilemma now to go with the ehiem 350T with the built in heater or the fx6 which is way more powerful but without the heater.

The aim is to have some sort of reactor/atomizer in line and external heating. Aesthetics is what I'm after instead of having many bits of plastics in the tank. 

Ehiem is looking the way as I can always add a powerhead for the flow.

Choices choices.


----------



## foxfish (30 Dec 2014)

I think the FX6 uses 25mm pipe?


----------



## Tauseef (30 Dec 2014)

Does this mean it's an awkward size? If I'm correct the general size should be 16/22 mm.

Maybe I am getting confused.


----------



## alex.mooring (30 Dec 2014)

Yes the fx6 does use 25mm which is also too large. You could diy a heater inside a piece of pipe like this


----------



## Tauseef (30 Dec 2014)

Great idea. Certainly worth a shot. Many Thanks


----------



## Tauseef (2 Jan 2015)

Hi Guys,

Does the inline Atomizer need to be connected inline to the filter? or can it be done on the out flow too?


----------



## foxfish (2 Jan 2015)

Some people will place the atomizer before the filter but it is designed to go after the filter.


----------



## Tauseef (2 Jan 2015)

Thanks foxfish 

I suppose if it's inline then it require maintenance as there will be debris passing through but it will not effect the flow where as if it's on the outline then no maintenance as such is required but the flow could be a factor. This will need some thinking. Thanks


----------



## foxfish (2 Jan 2015)

There is far more to it than that....
By placing an atomiser in front of the filter you will asking your filter to do two jobs, one to filter the water and one to capture the bubbles & let them dissolve within the filter media!
There are several potential results by doing this - your filter will cope and you get completely dissolved C02 or your filter wont and you will get pockets of un-dissolved gas that eventually build up pressure and exit the filter in a single large bubble termed as burping!


----------



## Tauseef (2 Jan 2015)

hmmmm. understood. 

Better to be safe then sorry. I think Atomiser on the outflow is a good idea then and if the flow struggles then a power head will do the job. I just hope they make a fairly small and hidden type of power head that will not ruin the aesthetics. I havent even bought half of the stuff on the list yet and I am already getting annoyed about the looks of my tank. 

I see that you made/built a rector a while back foxfish. Are you able to make any more?


----------



## Wisey (2 Jan 2015)

I had the filter dilemma before Christmas, my aquarium is 60x45x45cm, so around 120 litres. I wanted to avoid adding a powerhead for aesthetic reasons and I wanted the heater outside the tank and had seen some horror stories about the Hydors, so I went with the Eheim Pro3e 600T. Admittedly I am having to buy a second house to fit the filter in as its actually the size of a small car, but its rated for 1850lph, so even with a drop in flow for an inline CO2 atomiser, I am hoping to get good flow when I get it all set up. It's an expensive filter though, around £500, so its half of your budget...


----------



## Tauseef (2 Jan 2015)

I would love a 600T but as you mentioned too much money to spend on the filter. I was going with the initial APS 2000 litre just for the flow reason but then i heard stories about it.

At the moment 350T is on the top of my list for around £250. Flow rate is only 1050l/h. I believe I will need a powerhead after having the atomizer on the out line of the filter.


----------



## Wisey (2 Jan 2015)

Yeah, the 350T and a powerhead will be a much more economical solution and you are still saving on the purchase of the Hydor. Those Hydors are pretty big and it looked like it was not going to fit in the cabinet but would have had to go out the back of the cabinet or behind the aquarium, that really put me off. I want as much as possible contained out of sight in the cabinet.


----------



## kirk (2 Jan 2015)

I was shocked at the size of one when ours turned up too. Even more suprizing when you open one there's nothing in there but a glass tube a bit of wire and small controlly switch thingymegig.


----------

